# PCI 2.0 16 in PCI 16 ?



## Fraggerbee (11. Mai 2008)

Kann man eigentlich eine Grafikkarte die auf PCI-E 2.0 16 basiert auch in einen PCI-E 1.0 16 slot auf dem Mainboard benutzen?
Entschuldigt wenn die Aussage der Überschrifft nicht mit dem ersten Beitrag übereinstimmt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Mai 2008)

Erstmal solltest du dir darüber klar werden, dass PCI nicht gleich PCI-Express ist, das für Grafikkarte genutzt wird.
Eine PCI-Express 2.0 Schnittstelle ist kompatibel zu alten PCI-Express-Geräten mit PCI-E 1.0 und 1.1. Allerdings besonders Grafikkarten mit PCI-E 2.0 können i.d.R. nicht mit einem älteren Slot betrieben werden. Laufen also nicht auf PCI-E 1.0 und 1.1.


----------



## Fraggerbee (12. Mai 2008)

Ja ich meinte PCI-E 1.0 16 was ich vergas zu erwähnen.
Bei den Grafikkarten steht meistens"unterstützt PCI-E 2.0 16" also nahm ich an das man solche auch in PCI-E 1.0 16 benutzen kann und wenn das nicht geht was is dann der unterschied zwischen 1.0 und 2.0 genau?
Und dumm bin nicht ich bin nicht sehr erfahren!


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Mai 2008)

Im Prinzip sind es nur neue Spezifikationen des Standards und des Controllers ... 2.0 ist schneller als die älteren Versionen.


----------



## Fraggerbee (13. Mai 2008)

Es sollte also funktionieren nur das PCI-E 1.0 lagsamer ist.
Hast du diese Sprüche immer unter deinem Beitrag oder hältst du mich wirklich für dumm xD.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Mai 2008)

Das ist meine Signatur .. und die gibt (leider) eine Regel wieder


----------



## Fraggerbee (9. Juni 2008)

lol naja stimmen tuts
Wenn das funktioniert dann brauch ich mir erstmal keine sorgen machen für die Zukunft.


----------

